# Whisky, Vodka, Bourbon, Gin, Rum.....?



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Which and which label is best?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

Whisky - Laphroaig or Royal Lochnagar being my favourites (although there are others I like as well)...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 19, 2007)

My only drink is Canadian Hunter sipping whiskey. It's cheap ($14 for a 1.75L) and deeeeeelicious. Seriously, it's better than Crown Royal (in my opinion) and a third the cost.

Vodka, Grey Goose or Belvadier. Sky is good too.


----------



## amrit (Apr 20, 2007)

Whisky - Talisker (the older the better but even the 10 year old is good)
Whiskey - Bushmills (a lovely smooooth Irish, especially for those who don't like the peaty after-taste of a single malt)
Gin - Plymouth (but has to be the Export)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

My favorite is my bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue Label, but at 100 dollars a bottle I only drink it on ever so often.

I also enjoy Bushmills, Midleton Rare, Jameson, Tullamore Dew, Glenmorangie and to many to name because basically if it is Irish or Scotch I love it. I really enjoy whiskey. I dont care if it is blended, single malt, double malt, I dont care.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

> My favorite is my bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue Label, but at 100 dollars a bottle I only drink it on ever so often.
> 
> I also enjoy Bushmills, Midleton Rare, Jameson, Tullamore Dew, Glenmorangie and to many to name because basically if it is Irish or Scotch I love it. I really enjoy whiskey. I dont care if it is blended, single malt, double malt, I dont care.



Next time in Glasgow, I'll buy a dram or two....


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2007)

McAllen 18 on the rocks. Crown is also pretty good.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2007)

I like the premium scotch whiskies.

I'm sipping one right now.....

"Glendronach 12 years" ..... its double cask matured in sherry wood and traditional oak barrels.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Maharg (Apr 21, 2007)

Any single malt from Scotland and I'm a warm and happy man.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2007)

Not saying much about the quality whiskies that come from Down Under are we???


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> I like the premium scotch whiskies.
> 
> I'm sipping one right now.....
> 
> "Glendronach 12 years" ..... its double cask matured in sherry wood and traditional oak barrels.



That is the one I have in my room right now (comes from near me). It is pretty nice, much softer and less peaty that the ones I normally like though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

I like any Scotch and Irish whiskeys. It also does not matter if they are blended or Single Malt or Double Malt. I like them all especially my Blue Lable.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2007)

probably not high on anyone's list but I drink DeWar's White Label scotch. I can get the buzz, still be conversational and not wake up in bed with Al Gore and a headache.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Njaco said:


> and not wake up in bed with Al Gore and a headache.


----------



## Maharg (Apr 23, 2007)

lesofprimus, Aussie whiskey is like American beer, not worth talking about. 8)


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whiskey: Jameson

Vodka: Ciroc (made from grapes)

Rum: When my stomach feels like crap but I wanna get drunk anyway, I drink Captain Morgans and 7-up... it soothes the belly while melting the brain.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2007)

Maharg said:


> lesofprimus, Aussie whiskey is like American beer, not worth talking about. 8)




Lots of excellent US brews.

Sam Adams consistantly high in international competitions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

About the only good one too...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2007)

What is with Sam adams? I thought the stuff was just shy of Oklahoma piss water. The American beers made forced me to go with Guiness. Just never saw what made Adams so great.


----------



## Maharg (Apr 24, 2007)

@ syscom3 try some European or Aussie beers, then see what you think. 
@ Njaco I have had a couple of Sam's, and I couldn't agree more. Check out some of the naturally brewed ales, I think you will be pleasently suprised. 

IMOP Single Malt Scotch is the best drink in the world.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2007)

Maharg, I will. Drinking a Sam's goes against my personnal preference; I never drink anything that from the middle of the alphabet. P, Q, R, S, T,U..

Piels
Pabst
Rolling Rock
Sam Adams 
Strohs
Schlitz
etc, etc, etc


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2007)

Njaco said:


> probably not high on anyone's list but I drink DeWar's White Label scotch.



I'm not a scotch man, but my father is. His favorite is J&B, but can't touch DeWar's. He says it gives him a rip roaring headache every time he drinks it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm the opposite. Everything else gives me those headaches.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Maharg, I will. Drinking a Sam's goes against my personnal preference; I never drink anything that from the middle of the alphabet. P, Q, R, S, T,U..
> 
> Piels
> Pabst
> ...



So you drink Budweiser and Coors which are even worse...


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 24, 2007)

Myers Dark Jamaican Rum, some coke and lime...'nuff said.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2007)

> The American beers forced me to go with Guiness.


 8) 
Haven't really found a good US beer. Gave up trying awhile ago. I stick with the stouts or others that I can find.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 26, 2007)

Jack Daniels - Green, Single Barrel, Gentleman Jack. My only vice!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 26, 2007)

As my good buddy George Thorogood and John Lee Hooker once said:
"One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer...."


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUOeWM6t3wY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y_


----------



## Maharg (Apr 30, 2007)

lesofprimus  I'll drink to that M8


----------



## trackend (Apr 30, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Whisky - Laphroaig or Royal Lochnagar being my favorites (although there are others I like as well)...


This is where Laphroaig is made GN (I was opposite there last week on Texa)
Im not a Whiskey buff but I do like Navy Neaters demerara dark rum


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2007)

Bourban and cola 

although i;m more a beer man

Carlton Draught, Victoria Bitter, Tooheys Red..........


----------

